# Emersed question.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Can acidic loving crypts be grown emersed in plain peat? I have been thinking about trying to grow a couple emersed. I also have some miracle-gro potting mix that I can use as well. I just need to know which one will work the best.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Pure peat doesn't work well. Peat/sand mixtures are supposed to work good, but I've had really good success w/ ADA Amazonia.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

